# Bobcats interested in Andriuskevicius?



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Charlotte Bobcats - If the Charlotte Bobcats are in the market for the hottest European center commodity available since the Portland Trail Blazers drafted a young Arvydas Sabonis in 1986, they might want to take a long, hard look at Martynas Andriuskevicius of Lithuania. --- Tracy Graven

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_7624.shtml


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Honestly, unless Pavel is unavailable, I think he'd be the best option at #4 for them. Let him develop while the team develops.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Honestly, unless Pavel is unavailable, I think he'd be the best option at #4 for them. Let him develop while the team develops.


Question is will he ever develop?

also on Martynas Andriuskevicius is he even old enough to declare? Says he was born 12/03/86


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

no where in that two sentence "article" does it say that the bobcats even know who andriuskevicius is. 

(im sure they know who he is but it really states nothing from the bobcats themselves. Its just joe schmoe saying the bobcats have the 4th choice and i think this player is good.)


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

yea....that is pronounced how?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BullFan16</b>!
> yea....that is pronounced how?


If I had to guess - 

an-DREW-ski-vish-us


----------



## pliumbum (Mar 23, 2004)

trust me. I'm Lithuanian.

Un-drew-shkya-vicious.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pliumbum</b>!
> trust me. I'm Lithuanian.
> 
> Un-drew-shkya-vicious.


There we go.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> Question is will he ever develop?
> ...


Stern allowed Darko to last year although Darko's birthday was before the draft. This player isn't listed on nbadraft.nets mock. Hell, even I am older then him.

EDIT: 

Q: Milicic declared for the draft when he was just 18. Is there any chance that you could do the same and declare this year?


MA: I never say never, but the chance is very small. I do not expect that to happen and I will concentrate my forces here in Lithuania.


HoopsHype


----------

